# Doom



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

Whoever loves the movie called "DOOM?" Post here!!!


I love to hear your story and share the thoughts... The Rock, former PRO wrestler is starring in this movie! This movie is available everywhere at your own location area and is now playing! This film is rating R which included strong violence, blood and gore, and some language.


Also, anyone of you that loves to play the videogame DOOM??? I DO!! Bring it on! Don't watch me die!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

DOOM the video game is the main reason I bought my first PC. I am not going to go to the movies to see it though.It will be out on DVD around thanksgiving anyway.Although A horror flick with an R rating is getting to be a rare thing now,something screams out to me and says it's going to be another turd.


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

I for one was definitely dissappointed. The Rock is a good actor, and he has been in alot of his movies before this. Then this terrible videogame based movie comes around and I loose all my nerves. This definitely should have been a movie i rented and not payed to see in theatres.


----------

